# Graphite Rating?



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

When shopping for rods I notice the graphite rods have either IM6,IM7 or IM8. Are these ratings?

What do they mean and are there any other IM's?

Cheers


----------



## fishyman (Nov 27, 2007)

i think its the quality of thr graphite but i could be wrong.

i know im10 is available


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Its something to do with the density of the graphite, not onehundred percent sure how it works but basically the higher the number the stronger the rod.

Cheers Dave


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good question Sel.

Wheres bloody Gra when ya need him?......BTW did he put graphite powder in your stradic to make it make a noise?......he's so shallow he'd do anything to stifle our superior fishing ability. :lol:

Here I just goggled it.....here is All star rods explanation.

Simply put, graphite is a carbon fiber material containing micro graphite crystals. When these are combined with certain resins and textile materials, they produce the graphite filaments that are used in rod blank production.
What Is Modulus/IM and Ton Rating?
Modulus is the term referring to the elasticity of the graphite. It is the relationship between stress (the applied force per square inch) and strain (the amount of deformation that the force causes per square inch). You can think of modulus as stiffness. The IM and/or Ton rating refers to the overall modulus of the material. At All Star Rods, we use a unique blend of high tensile strength AGC (Aerospace Grade Carbon) fibers which give our rods a super strong backbone with sensitivity second to none. You will also notice the light weight that allows for effortless casting and all day fishing comfort.
Rating Chart
IM-6 Graphite = 30+ Ton Material (Standard Modulus)
IM-7 Graphite = 35+ Ton Material (Intermediate Modulus)
IM-8 Graphite = 40+ Ton Material (Intermediate/High Modulus)
IM-10 Graphite = 54+ Ton Material (High Modulus)

While most of the All Star rods fall into the IM7 and IM8 graphite categories, it is our unique blending of intermediate and high modulus materials to create Multi Modulus Graphite. This gives All Star rods one-of-a-kind actions and superior sensitivity and durability.
Resin System
Resin is an adhesive that is combined with graphite fiber to create the material that is used for graphite rod production. All Star Rods uses an exclusive P.E. (Polymeric Elastomer) Resin System which is a combination of rubber materials and thermoplastics. This combination allows for greater bonding power of the graphite fibers and also aids in the overall flex, hoop strength and impact resistance of the rod blank.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

The higher the modulus, the thinner the rod can be made for a given strength. This often means that the higher modulus rods are lighter but more fragile. They'll behave beautifully when being used properly but are intolerant of highsticking and general abuse


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

From what I've read ratings can very from manufacturer to manufacturer.

So is it the higher the rating the better the rod or is there other factors?


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

i hought it was based like this;
IMX 6 = 96% of blank is graphite
IMX 7 = 97% of blank is graphite
IMX 8 = 98% of blank is graphite

i think this right. hope it helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

gra said:


> aus_bass said:
> 
> 
> > i hought it was based like this;
> ...


So having said all that is it better to have an im6,7 or 8 rod?

I'm still confused :?

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

MacFish said:


> So having said all that is it better to have an im6,7 or 8 rod?
> 
> I'm still confused :?
> 
> Cheers


Sel, its not that easy. As gra says, a lot depends on the manufacturer and what they do with the graphite. Then there is what you do with it. Do you treat your rods with kid gloves? Ever high stick? Looking for the lightest possible rod for its rating? How fast a rod do you want? ...


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

i had heard this in a magazine somewhere. 
anyway, it seems to be pretty complicated, so ill stay out of this one for now.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

you have to choose based on what you need the rod for, ie a super high modulus rod though light and strong and fast actioned, will not be right for all applications. for instance it will not load throughout the blank on the cast meaning light lures cannot be cast as far. on the other hand, when casting a high modulus rod the tip settles down faster and this gives better control and accuracy.

sam


----------

